# NCAA tounament pick'em



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It is that time of the year again Boys and Girls!!!
The NCAA tournament pick'em friendly competition is coming up.

Who cares if you watch the games throughout the year and follow the teams.
This is for bragging rights here on the forum!!!!

All you have to do is have a yahoo email account and you can join in.
please put your forum username as your bracket name so we can identify who is who.

here is the link

http://tournament.fantasysports.yah...nprivategroup_assign_team?GID=49916&P=hunters

Password: hunters


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks im in.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good to go, thanks for the invite.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in, and I see Yoda is still having difficulty with reality!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will give you a hint Pro, I am taking BYU to the final four. :mrgreen: :O•-: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

J, Looks like you're screwing one whole bracket for all but the first round......


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> J, Looks like you're screwing one whole bracket for all but the first round......


Shhhhhh, you are not suppose to tell anyone. :lol:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Please let everybody on here know of the tournament and the link to join in......The more people involved the more fun it will be!!!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Let everyone on here know only a few more days to join in and add your bracket!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

i joined.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

A few hours left before tip off!!!!
If you have anybody that wants to join in tell them to do so!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Round 
Rank Bracket 1 2 3 4 Semis Finals Points Possible Pts 
1 Comrade Duck 25 2 - - - Ohio St. 27 183 
2 svmoose 24 2 - - - Ohio St. 26 180 
2 grunt_smacker * 24 2 - - - Kansas 26 180 
2 OKEE 24 2 - - - Ohio St. 26 178 
5 Doug & Linda 25 0 - - - Pittsburgh 25 171 
5 mikevanwilder 23 2 - - - Ohio St. 25 181 
5 Jahan's Winning Bracket 23 2 - - - Ohio St. 25 175 
5 simpleman 23 2 - - - Ohio St. 25 175 
9 proutdoors 21 2 - - - Duke 23 175 
9 mjschijf 21 2 - - - Ohio St. 23 163


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

nice! second place...probably not for long though. I had UCLA beating Florida...I hope they lose soon.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Pitt just screwed my bracket! I hate the Big East. 

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

svmoose said:


> nice! second place...probably not for long though. I had UCLA beating Florida...I hope they lose soon.


Me too, to the same team that knocked them out last year on the 24th in New Orleans!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Pitt screwed my bracket. Always glad to see the little guys win though. The game was good, except for the end. Even my wife was questioning the fouls. 
All in all the tournament has been a good one. Alot of close games. 
Well 3 of 4 final four teams still left, and both championship teams so I guess I still have a shot.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the standings after the second round.
Looks like there has been some rank changes from the first, and even a few bracket busters happened in the second round!

Rank--Bracket------------1---2---3---4---Semis----Finals----Points----Possible Pts
1 ----Comrade Duck------25--20 -- ---------------Ohio St. ----45------- 125
2 ----svmoose-----------24--20-------------------Ohio St.-----44-------128
3-----mikevanwilder------23--20-------------------Ohio St.-----43-------127
3-----simpleman---------23---20-------------------Ohio St.-----43-------123
5-----grunt_smacker *---24---18-------------------Kansas------42-------158
5-----OKEE--------------24---18-------------------Ohio St.-----42-------154
7-----proutdoors---------21---20-------------------Duke--------41-------149
8-Jahan's Winning Bracket-23---16-------------------Ohio St.----39-------143
9------mjschijf-----------21---16-------------------Ohio St.-----37-------129
10----Doug & Linda-------25---10-------------------Pittsburgh---35-------59


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well last night really broke up my bracket, ND, Purdue, Texas, and 'Cuse all losing really took a toll.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like Pro and I will be looking good if Ohio St. looses!! :twisted: 
Go Kentucky!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

grunt_smacker said:


> Looks like Pro and I will be looking good if Ohio St. looses!! :twisted:
> Go Kentucky!!! :mrgreen:


I had to go with someone other than the 'sexy' choice. I went with Kansas in my other brackets, so I rolled the dice and went with Duke. I think you are sitting in the catbird seat from what I have seen thus far. 8)


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> grunt_smacker said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Pro and I will be looking good if Ohio St. looses!! :twisted:
> ...


I thought of that "sexy" choice too, but realized everybody would probably be going with that one.

Hey it is not my fault the Southwest has had a rough time this year :mrgreen:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Third round is over and this is where everybody stands

Rank--Bracket------------1---2---3---4---Semis----Finals----Points----Possible Pts
1---OKEE----------------24--18--16---------------Ohio St.----58--------82
2---grunt_smacker *-----24--18--12----------------Kansas----54--------118
3---svmoose-------------24--20--8-----------------Ohio St.---52--------52
4---mikevanwilder--------23--20--8-----------------Ohio St.---51--------51
4---simpleman------------23--20--8-----------------Ohio St.---51--------51
6---Comrade Duck--------25--20--4-----------------Ohio St.---49--------57
6---proutdoors-----------21--20--8------------------Duke------49-------73
8-Jahan's Winning Bracket-23--16--8-----------------Ohio St.---47-------72
9---mjschijf--------------21--16--8------------------Ohio St.---45-------70
10--Doug & Linda---------25--10--4------------------Pittsburgh-39-------47


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm out...no more points possible. Good Luck guys!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of red throughout the brackets this year!!!
Upset after upset, the brackets have finally come to a point that nobody will be moving up or down.
Pitt went out early, followed by Duke a little later. Ohio St. failed to make it to the elite 8, and the last 1st seed Kansas couldn't handle a small time School VCU to make it the the final 4.
So with everybody's final picks out we are at a standpoint with still a few games left.

So congrats goes to OKEE for scoring a whopping 58 points this year to win the tourney!

Thanks everybody for joining in and playing along.


Rank--Bracket------------1---2---3---4---Semis----Finals----Points----Possible Pts
1---OKEE----------------24--18--16--0-------------Ohio St.----58--------58
2---grunt_smacker *-----24--18--12--0--------------Kansas----54--------54
3---svmoose-------------24--20--8--0---------------Ohio St.---52--------52
4---mikevanwilder--------23--20--8--0---------------Ohio St.---51--------51
4---simpleman------------23--20--8--0---------------Ohio St.---51--------51
6---Comrade Duck--------25--20--4--0---------------Ohio St.---49--------49
6---proutdoors-----------21--20--8--0----------------Duke------49-------49
8-Jahan's Winning Bracket-23--16--8--0---------------Ohio St.---47-------48
9---mjschijf--------------21--16--8--0----------------Ohio St.---45-------46
10--Doug & Linda---------25--10--4--0----------------Pittsburgh-39-------39


----------

